# d2g ics maps navigation issue



## angryshuna (Aug 14, 2011)

For some reason, if I go off the selected road/path, the app won't automatically recalculate and update like it used to. It zooms out, shows where I am (off the path it has selected) and shows what road I'm supposed to be on but makes no attempt to correct me. It is particularly problematic because I use the app to navigate on a motorcycle and sometimes end up off course without knowing it. I've seen this with all ICS roms with this phone. I've deleted and reinstalled maps, wiped data, etc.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## gsr18 (Sep 25, 2011)

angryshuna said:


> For some reason, if I go off the selected road/path, the app won't automatically recalculate and update like it used to. It zooms out, shows where I am (off the path it has selected) and shows what road I'm supposed to be on but makes no attempt to correct me. It is particularly problematic because I use the app to navigate on a motorcycle and sometimes end up off course without knowing it. I've seen this with all ICS roms with this phone. I've deleted and reinstalled maps, wiped data, etc.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?


Yes. Not a clue why it's happening though. I'm sure one of our many resident geniuses may have some more insight though  or a link to a post already explaining it lol


----------



## crazydz (Feb 18, 2012)

I noticed that as well. It never used to do that so I'm not sure what changed. For that matter I'm not sure if it's a rom issue or an app issue.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## angryshuna (Aug 14, 2011)

It doesn't happen with non ics roms on this phone and doesn't happen on my wife's stock gingerbread lg phone. I haven't gotten a chance to try it on a different ics phone.

The gps definitely works fine using navigation, it just somehow misses the command to reroute if you go off the path


----------



## angryshuna (Aug 14, 2011)

Not sure what happened, but using 7/1 CM9 and latest maps it works now.


----------

